# Pullets Almost 6 Months Old; Do They Look Like They Are Ready To Lay Yet?



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

My girls are nearly 6 months old and I'm ready for some EGGS! Are they showing signs of being ready to lay? Or does it look like I'm gonna have them freeloading off me for another couple of months? Help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look for the reddest comb, that will be the first one to lay. It looks like the girl in the third pic has the most red but not quite there yet. The last pic maybe, but with her head down and away from the camera it's hard to tell. 

Has it really been six months?


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Look for the reddest comb, that will be the first one to lay. It looks like the girl in the third pic has the most red but not quite there yet. The last pic maybe, but with her head down and away from the camera it's hard to tell.
> 
> Has it really been six months?


Yes Ma'am, 6 months the first or second week of November! Time sure does fly!

On another note, I've trained our Red Heeler to be calm and lay down while in the Chicken Yard with me and the chickens. I would never allow her to be in the coop or chicken yard alone but she is an good learner so she may end up being an excellent chicken guard dog! She lays at my feet and mostly ignores the chickens. I need to get a picture of it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can be trusted. My lab mix shocked the chickens the first time he entered the coop with me. He totally ignored them. This same boy was the one that harassed the bejeebus out of my Guineas until I taught him what a bad idea that was. 

How old is your girl? She just might be in that sweet spot that she'd be the best bird dog ever. And not in the way most bird dogs are known. (Just to be clear there.)


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They can be trusted. My lab mix shocked the chickens the first time he entered the coop with me. He totally ignored them. This same boy was the one that harassed the bejeebus out of my Guineas until I taught him what a bad idea that was.
> 
> How old is your girl? She just might be in that sweet spot that she'd be the best bird dog ever. And not in the way most bird dogs are known. (Just to be clear there.)


Our Red Heeler is 7 years old. Best dog we've ever had and most loving animal you'd ever see!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet she'll be good with them, especially if she recognizes the birds as part of your pack. Has she gone into the coop with them yet? Or have they been out sitting with you two?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I bet she could learn too. Our Lab was like Robins mix, she'd been walking beside us and they'd all start alerting and looking at me like 'excuse me, Our food lady, but you're about to get eaten, what is WRONG with you?!?!' And our old girl would look their direction and look up at me like "tell me again WHY you brought these things into my yard??? Whatever dude. They're all yours....". Yes, my animals speak to me. Don't yours?  But basically she could care less if they were there or not there, once she got one good noseful of them the first time! She was older, true, but 7 years would make a comparable age to mine in attitude I'd guess!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> My girls are nearly 6 months old and I'm ready for some EGGS! Are they showing signs of being ready to lay? Or does it look like I'm gonna have them freeloading off me for another couple of months? Help!
> 
> View attachment 36132
> 
> ...


Getting pretty close!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's impatient. He built them those adorable digs and he's looking for some sort of payment for it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

No freeloaders!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

First payment!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Close to two weeks since you asked about timing.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> First payment!
> 
> View attachment 36358


Yup!


----------

